# Lab results after 4 months on meds



## Senny (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm new as a member, but have been reading the boards for a while. 
I have been on armour thyroid since Jan, and in march was up to 120 mg daily.

I have had a whole host of symptoms for years and my old dr's were doing nothing to address them so I switched to new ones. Basically, i had a 60# weight gain in 4 months, despite working out 5x weekly and having a job which required me to be very physically active for at least 6 our of 8 hours a day. I also had cold and hot spells (like drenched in sweat, then teeth chattering), intense periods of fatigue, 6 months of nausea including periods where even the thought of certain foods would make me nauseous.

I have also been having increased difficulties with balance, coordination and word finding, or combining words.

So, along with starting some supplments (phosphatidyl serine, gaba, iodine, acetyl-L cerin and vitamin D) I started Armour thryoid.

I just got back lab results after a month on the 120 mg and am wondering if anyone has any insight:

Calcium, Ioninzed - 5.66 H (ref range 4.75-5.30)
Calcum, pH normalized 5.57 H (ref range 4.75-5.30)

Calcium - 10 (ref range 8.85-10.5)
PTH-intact - 9 L (ref range 12-88)

Vitamin D - 62 (ref range 30-150)

Free T3 - 3.6 (ref range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 - 1.0 (ref range 0.7 - 1.5)

Thyroglobulin Auto Antibody - 313 H (ref range 0.0-40.0)
Thyroid Peroxidase Auto Ab - 85.5 H (ref range 0.0-35.0)

TSH - 0.09 L (ref range 0.40-5.00)

Magnesium, RBC - 5.5 (ref range 3.0-6.1)

About a year ago I had a 24 hour urine collection to test my cortisol and while I do not remember the numerical results if was pretty much right in the middle of the normal range.

I am wondering if I should be pushing for imaging of my pituitary gland or more andrenal gland testing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Senny said:


> Hi, I'm new as a member, but have been reading the boards for a while.
> I have been on armour thyroid since Jan, and in march was up to 120 mg daily.
> 
> I have had a whole host of symptoms for years and my old dr's were doing nothing to address them so I switched to new ones. Basically, i had a 60# weight gain in 4 months, despite working out 5x weekly and having a job which required me to be very physically active for at least 6 our of 8 hours a day. I also had cold and hot spells (like drenched in sweat, then teeth chattering), intense periods of fatigue, 6 months of nausea including periods where even the thought of certain foods would make me nauseous.
> ...












The first thing I would do is get an ultra-sound of your thyroid if you have not had one. The high Thyroglobulin Ab is of a concern.

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

The second thing I would do is to research any adverse effects or contraindications to the supplements you are taking.

Iodine is usually contraindicated. Vit. D is up to you after you read this.........

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

If I had the time, I would do the research for you on the other stuff.

And get your ferritin checked.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Are you taking exogenous calcium?

The main cause of hypercalcemia is overactivity in one or more of your parathyroid glands, which regulate blood calcium levels. Other causes of hypercalcemia include cancer, certain other medical disorders, some medications and excessive use of calcium and vitamin D supplements.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypercalcemia/DS00976

So, all of the above has to be ruled out.

According to the matrix here, it does not look like it's parathyroid. 
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/pth/tab/test

I am so sorry you feel so badly and you came to the right place; lots of nice folks and good info here.


----------

